# Acid Titration Test Kit



## Wiz (Aug 8, 2010)

I am confused I think with this kit. Most 5 gallon recipes call for +/- 2 1/2 tsp. acid blend. I have done 5 gallon batches of blackberry, pineapple and mango. Today when I did mango, the initial test showed about .30. If you use 5.5 tsp to raise the acid up .15, you need a lot of acid blend to reach .60 although a pleasant tart taste had been reached long before the amount the test kit says is needed. I think I must be reading the results wrong. Maybe there is a better test kit out there.


----------



## rodo (Aug 8, 2010)

Is this the type of test you are using?


----------



## Tom (Aug 8, 2010)

When you add the 10cc did you only add 3cc or was it 7 cc before it changed color?


----------



## Wiz (Aug 8, 2010)

Yes Rodo, that is the kit.


----------



## Wade E (Aug 8, 2010)

I had that kit when I started and found it not to my liking. I swicthed to this which worked way better for me.
http://www.finevinewines.com/ProdDetA.asp?PartNumber=217-10


----------



## Wiz (Aug 8, 2010)

OK Tom, I think from your question that this may be the problem. Three cc's may change the color, but not permanently. I am adding the neutralizer 1 drop at a time until their is no further change. If it takes 3 cc's to permanently change the color, I am reading the acid at .30%. Am I going wrong?


----------



## rodo (Aug 8, 2010)

You must multiply the cc's of neutralizer by .075


----------



## Wiz (Aug 8, 2010)

Rodo, there is no mention of multiplying the cc's by .075 in the instructions


----------



## rodo (Aug 8, 2010)

Would you like me to go through the test step by step with you?

I made an error with this my first time too.


----------



## Wiz (Aug 8, 2010)

I would really appreciate that.


----------



## rodo (Aug 8, 2010)

Ok is it a red wine or white?


----------



## Wiz (Aug 8, 2010)

I've done both but let's go with todays white mango wine.


----------



## rodo (Aug 8, 2010)

With the syringe draw a 10cc sample of the wine and put it in the clear cup. Rinse the syringe several times with water.


----------



## Tom (Aug 8, 2010)

Draw 15CC of wine 
Add 3 drops
Draw 10cc of Sodium Hydroxide
slowly add to color change 
Now if you added 7cc then its .70%


----------



## rodo (Aug 8, 2010)

Add 3 or 4 drops of the indicator solution (phenolphthalein) to the cup and swirl to mix.


----------



## rodo (Aug 8, 2010)

> Now if you added 7cc then its .70%


Tom if he is using the kit I showed him in the picture it is not 70% It is 7cc X .075 =.52%


----------



## Wiz (Aug 8, 2010)

OK, that is my understanding also. I have been doing it correctly. The problem is that I'm coming up with like .20% or .30% and it takes a ridiculous amount of acid blend to bring it up to 60%. Could the kit have problems?


----------



## rodo (Aug 8, 2010)

Yes they do have a shelf life


----------



## Tom (Aug 8, 2010)

Its possible we have different kits. The one I use is called Acid Titration Kit from L.D.Carlson. My kit says;
"each cc of sodium hydroxide add to attain color change indicates .1% of acid If 5cc is needed to get color change the acid is .5%"


----------



## Wiz (Aug 8, 2010)

Thanks guys, I think I will order the kit that Wade recommends. This one is just not giving me results I feel comfortable with,


----------



## Tom (Aug 8, 2010)

rodo said:


> Yes they do have a shelf life



Sodium Hydroxide I think has a 1 year shelf life
Either way I always get fresh each year OR, I run out most of the times as I make alot of wines.


----------



## rodo (Aug 8, 2010)

The kit I showed him and am reading the directions from is made by Country Wines in Pittsburgh PA


----------



## rodo (Aug 8, 2010)

I agree with that Tom, I also get a new one each year.


----------



## Tom (Aug 8, 2010)

rodo said:


> The kit I showed him and am reading the directions from is made by Country Wines in Pittsburgh PA



Different kits different directions.
Hard to believe he's only getting .20% which is very low.


----------



## JohnT (Aug 9, 2010)

The one I use is a 3 cc test. 

1) Draw off 3 cc of wine/must. 
2) add 3-4 drops indicator solution 
3) draw 3 cc of sodium hydroxide 
4) Add sodium hydroxide slowly (until color change) 
5) Titration = (CCs of sodium hydroxide used) X .25


Question: Is there any dis-advantage in using the smaller sample?


----------



## BobF (Aug 9, 2010)

JohnT said:


> The one I use is a 3 cc test.
> 
> 1) Draw off 3 cc of wine/must.
> 2) add 3-4 drops indicator solution
> ...


 
Same as mine. If there are disadvantages, I don't want to know - I've been pleased with the results I'm getting.


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Aug 9, 2010)

JohnT said:


> The one I use is a 3 cc test.
> 
> 1) Draw off 3 cc of wine/must.
> 2) add 3-4 drops indicator solution
> ...



That is the same one/instructions that i use. It seems to work very well for me.


----------



## ffemt128 (Aug 9, 2010)

Mine is the same as Rod's. Take #CC to perm change color then multiply by .75.


----------

